# Z-Index Koordinaten innerhalb eines DIVs ?



## Sebastian Schmidt (27. Juni 2005)

Tag ich hab ne frage / prob,

Ich hät gern ne map mit verschiedenen DIVs versehen und bei onmouseover son JSLib effekt soweit isses auch schon fertig.

Leider in einem Popup, was dauernd geblockt wird, das will man ja nicht.
Nun zur Frage kann man innerhalb eines DIVs genau mit x und y achse die Punkte verteilen ?

Den ausserhalb wär schwachsinnig da es ja leute gibt die auch 1024x768 und sonstwas browsen, somit hät ich wohl sonst wo die Punkte für meine Map :/

Hat jemand rat oder nen schönen Link ?   

Für Hilfe danke ich schon mal vorab.

MFG Jobasti


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juni 2005)

Tut mir leid, ich habe dein Anliegen leider nicht verstanden. Könntest du es bitte noch einmal präzise ausführen.


----------



## T3ch (27. Juni 2005)

Hi;


> Nun zur Frage kann man innerhalb eines DIVs genau mit x und y achse die Punkte verteilen ?


Ja, sozusagen. Du könntest diese "Punkte" per CSS absolut positionieren . Das dürfte - je nach Punktezahl - ein bisschen dauert, sollte aber funktionieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe.

Greetz


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (27. Juni 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, ich habe dein Anliegen leider nicht verstanden. Könntest du es bitte noch einmal präzise ausführen.




nimm die website 

da ist oben links 0,0

will aber in nem Div 0,0 haben und von dort aus, ausrichten ^^

Das div kommt dann einfach nur im die Grafik wenn wenn ich sage 138,144 dann kommts doch auf die Auflösung des Users an. 

Nun verstanden ?

Koords innerhalb eines Divs


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (27. Juni 2005)

T3ch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi;
> 
> Ja, sozusagen. Du könntest diese "Punkte" per CSS absolut positionieren . Das dürfte - je nach Punktezahl - ein bisschen dauert, sollte aber funktionieren.
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal du meinst das gleiche wie ich aber das ist nur das man mit CSS Sagt wo ein element ist bzw. hinkommt, das meine ich auch schon aber innerhalb eines DIVs und nicht in der Website den da bin ich wieder an die Resolution des Users gebunden.


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juni 2005)

Ich hab dein Anliegen zwar immer noch nicht ganz verstanden. Jedoch denke ich, dass T3ch mit seinem Hinweis auf die CSS-Positionierungsschemata schon in die richtige Richtung führt.


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (27. Juni 2005)

http://www.easy-edv.de/frage.jpg 

Ich möchte gern innerhalb des DIVs mit Koords justieren und das unabhängig von den Koords des Browser Fensters Siehe Grafik ^^


----------



## T3ch (27. Juni 2005)

> Ich denke mal du meinst das gleiche wie ich aber das ist nur das man mit CSS Sagt wo ein element ist bzw. hinkommt, das meine ich auch schon aber innerhalb eines DIVs und nicht in der Website den da bin ich wieder an die Resolution des Users gebunden.



Mit einer absoluten Positionierung bist du nicht an die Auflösung des Benutzers gebunden. Die Seite wird immer gleich angezeigt.
Du kannst dein gewünschtes Ergebnis also mit der absoluten sowie relativen Positionierung erreichen.

Greetz


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (27. Juni 2005)

Meine Seite ist aber gecentert mit dem Inhalt.
Sicher das ich da nicht gebunden bin ?!


----------



## T3ch (27. Juni 2005)

Was heißt "gecentert" (also wie hast du das gelöst)?
Hast du eine Tabellen oder eher Div-Layout?

Ich meine, dass es auch bei einem mittigen Layout mit relativer Positionierung klappen sollte.

Greetz


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (27. Juni 2005)

Tabelle geteilt ind links mitte recht 
das ganze gecentert

Dann kommt nen div oder auch nen p mit ner id für den content.
Dann kommt ne Grafik um die ich nochmal nen "isolier div" (container) machen wollte.

Innerhalb des Containers wollte ich vom Container aus die x,y achsen benutzen um meine Div punkte auf dem Screen zu markieren 

Siehe screenshot
http://www.easy-edv.de/frage.jpg


----------



## T3ch (5. Juli 2005)

Also du könntest innerhalb des mittleren td mit der CSS-Eigenschaft padding  arbeiten.
Dann erreichst du sozusagen das 





			
				jobasti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> will aber in nem Div 0,0 haben und von dort aus, ausrichten


.
Ein Bsp:

```
#punkt{padding:10px 0 0 10px}
```
und folglich
	
	
	



```
...<td><span id="punkt">.</span></td>...
```

Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren 

Greetz


----------

